# bisdiewadezwickt.com | Ein WordPress-Blog



## BDWZ (12. Oktober 2021)

Willkommen auf meinem neuen Blog bisdiewadezwickt.com. Ich möchte euch meine Erfahrungen aus etwa 15 Jahren Mountainbiken weitergeben. Ihr findet hier nützliche Infos zum Packen eines Rucksacks für Mehrtagestouren, spannende Reiseberichte und Tipps & Tricks zu Fahrradreparaturen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen! Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (12. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Willkommen auf meinem neuen Blog. Ich möchte euch meine Erfahrungen aus etwa 15 Jahren Mountainbiken weitergeben. Ihr findet hier nützliche Infos zum Packen eines Rucksacks für Mehrtagestouren, spannende Reiseberichte und Tipps & Tricks zu Fahrradreparaturen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen! Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Hey, also ich hab Mal vorbei geschaut aber ich muss sagen, dass ich mir unter einem Blog etwas anderes vorstelle 😬 Also mehr als nur einen Satz und ein Bild zu einer Tour 🙈 Vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr Content👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (12. Oktober 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hey, also ich hab Mal vorbei geschaut aber ich muss sagen, dass ich mir unter einem Blog etwas anderes vorstelle 😬 Also mehr als nur einen Satz und ein Bild zu einer Tour 🙈 Vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr Content👍


Hey ArmlingAndi, danke erstmal für das freundliche Feedback! Der Blog ist noch ganz neu, ich habe ihn erst am 01. Oktober veröffentlicht. Da kommt natürlich noch mehr. Hast du dir denn auch die anderen Seiten (Ausrüstung, Werkstatt, Tourenberichte zu meinen Mehrtagestouren,...) angeschaut? Ich bin mindestens einmal die Woche im Harz (Touren mit jeweils 2.000 hhm und zwischen 80 und 100km). Natürlich habe ich da nicht die Zeit, jedes Mal einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben. Dann möchte ich aber wenigstens einen besonderen Moment teilen, ähnlich WhatsApp Status. Aber natürlich wird es auch manchmal einen ausführlicheren Bericht unter den News geben. Hast du denn noch Anregungen für weiteren Content? Bin da tatsächlich auch auf Hinweise angewiesen. Es gibt ja so viel im Netz, da will ich nix wiederholen. Bleib doch gerne am Ball und abonniere den Blog. Gruß Johannes


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Oktober 2021)

Mit 7 Kilogramm  Gepäck für eine Transalp, sind mir einfach 2 kg zuviel.
*Satteltasche,* für mich nicht erforderlich,  da immer mit RS unterwegs. 
*Wasseraufbereitungstabletten, *unnötig, da bei einem AX das Wasser Quellfrisch entnommen wird.
*Wäsche selber waschen*,  such dir Unterkünfte mit Halbpension und Wäscheservice aus.
*Essbesteck*, ab in den Müll
*Kettenteile, *klingt in der Theorie gut, aber in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar, mehrere Menschen = mehrere Kettenhersteller
*Abendgarderobe, *nimmst dir eine Ziphose, da kannst du dir  auch eine kurze Hose machen.
*
Wichtiger Input:* Damen-Slipeinlage, sollte der Mantel aufgeschnitten werden, hilfreiches Tool.  Erfolgreicher Test vor 4 Jahren bestanden, ein Mitstreiter konnte damit ins Tal abfahren.


----------



## BDWZ (17. Oktober 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Mit 7 Kilogramm  Gepäck für eine Transalp, sind mir einfach 2 kg zuviel.
> *Satteltasche,* für mich nicht erforderlich,  da immer mit RS unterwegs.
> *Wasseraufbereitungstabletten, *unnötig, da bei einem AX das Wasser Quellfrisch entnommen wird.
> *Wäsche selber waschen*,  such dir Unterkünfte mit Halbpension und Wäscheservice aus.
> ...


Das werde ich an anderer Stelle noch ausführen: In der Regel führe ich meine Touren alleine durch. So AX 2019 und 2021. 

Weniger als 7 kg sind für einen Alleinreisenden schlichtweg unmöglich. Um Gewicht im RS zu sparen, packe ich ein paar Ersatzteile in die Satteltasche. 

Meine Unterkünfte buche ich nicht vor. Üblicherweise komme ich in Pensionen oder Hütten am Wegesrand unter. Manchmal wird dort auch Wäsche gewaschen, aber es gibt dafür keine Garantie. 

Kettenteile sind demnach für mich schon sinnvoll, würde niemals ohne losfahren. 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Damenslip, den packe ich mal ein!


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Das werde ich an anderer Stelle noch ausführen: In der Regel führe ich meine Touren alleine durch. So AX 2019 und 2021.
> 
> Weniger als 7 kg sind für einen Alleinreisenden schlichtweg unmöglich. Um Gewicht im RS zu sparen, packe ich ein paar Ersatzteile in die Satteltasche.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich meine AX alleine gefahren bin gab es auch nur 5kg im RS u d alle Unterkünfte kurzfristig organisiert


----------



## stuntzi (17. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Weniger als 7 kg sind für einen Alleinreisenden schlichtweg unmöglich.


Also sieben Kilo hab ich dabei, wenn ich mit _Zelt_ und _Isomatte/Schlafsack_ und allem möglichen Fresszeugs rumfahre... und zwar nicht nur in den Alpen. Das sind dann über zwei Kilo mehr als bei Hütten- und Hoteltouren, bei dir besteht durchaus noch Optimierungsbedarf .

Ansonsten viel Erfolg mit dem Blog. Wundert einen fast, dass es sowas in Instatubezeiten noch gibt.


----------



## BDWZ (17. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Also sieben Kilo hab ich dabei, wenn ich mit _Zelt_ und _Isomatte/Schlafsack_ und allem möglichen Fresszeugs rumfahre... und zwar nicht nur in den Alpen. Das sind dann über zwei Kilo mehr als bei Hütten- und Hoteltouren, bei dir besteht durchaus noch Optimierungsbedarf .
> 
> Ansonsten viel Erfolg mit dem Blog. Wundert einen fast, dass es sowas in Instatubezeiten noch gibt.


Na ihr müsst es ja wissen...😅 

Danke, vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich sehr glücklich einen Ort gefunden zu haben, meine Erinnerungen festzuhalten!


----------



## BDWZ (17. Oktober 2021)

@stuntzi @Hofbiker habt ihr denn noch Vorschläge für weiteren Inhalte auf meinem Blog?


----------



## stuntzi (18. Oktober 2021)

Mach ein begleitendes fetziges Instavideo oder wie die Dinger heissen... so im aktuell angesagten FAQ-Style mit Fäuste zusammenschlagen zu dieser Standardmusik .

Sorry, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich kenne niemanden der noch Blogs anschaut, wenn man ihn nicht dazu zwingt. Selbst hier im Forum wandert man gerne ab zu YouTube, Instagram und TikTok. Die Zeiten des geschriebenen Worts im Netz sind vorbei, zumindest wenn's um Zugriffszahlen geht.

Nicht dass ich das gut finden würde... aber was hilfts? Den Trend kann man nicht stoppen.


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Oktober 2021)

Hirn-Birn einschalten,  da bekommt man genügend Informationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi, ich hab grad in deinen Blog reingeschaut, sind schon ein paar schöne Anregungen dabei. Ich muss Mal wieder in den Harz.

Bei der Bekleidungsbeschreibung wunderte ich mich über die 'Schlauchschalen'. So ne Tupperware für Ersatzschläuche?
Nee, Schlauchschals sind gemeint...


----------



## BDWZ (18. Oktober 2021)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab grad in deinen Blog reingeschaut, sind schon ein paar schöne Anregungen dabei. Ich muss Mal wieder in den Harz.
> 
> Bei der Bekleidungsbeschreibung wunderte ich mich über die 'Schlauchschalen'. So ne Tupperware für Ersatzschläuche?
> Nee, Schlauchschals sind gemeint...


Hi, danke für das freundliche Feedback. Ich war mittlerweile schon so oft im Harz, es wird nie langweilig. Verrückt... Viel Spaß bei deiner nächsten Tour! 

Hast du denn noch weitere Anregungen für mögliche Blog-Inhalte?


----------



## umtreiber (22. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Es gibt ja so viel im Netz, da will ich nix wiederholen.


Das ist ne Challenge 



BDWZ schrieb:


> Weniger als 7 kg sind für einen Alleinreisenden schlichtweg unmöglich. Um Gewicht im RS zu sparen, packe ich ein paar Ersatzteile in die Satteltasche.


Doch geht locker. 7kg hab ich nicht mal wenn ich mit Zelt unterwegs bin.


----------



## BDWZ (22. Oktober 2021)

Kommt aus der Runde noch etwas Konstruktives? Ihr könnt ja gerne mal anhand meiner Packliste, die übrigens auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht, konkret sagen, was ihr nicht mitnehmen würdet, als euch an den 7 kg festzubeißen. Die Diskussion ist mir zu einseitig. Da nehme ich bald den Beitrag hier raus.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Kommt aus der Runde noch etwas Konstruktives? Ihr könnt ja gerne mal anhand meiner Packliste, die übrigens auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht, konkret sagen, was ihr nicht mitnehmen würdet, als euch an den 7 kg festzubeißen. Die Diskussion ist mir zu einseitig. Da nehme ich bald den Beitrag hier raus.


rumpel mal nicht so rum hier...

also was mir als erstes aufgefallen ist, der Knopf um auf der Seite, wenn man unten angelangt ist, wieder hoch springen zu können fehlt. Niemand hat mehr Lust auf unnötige Scroll-Orgien.
Ansonsten wären die Leichtbauer-Fäden hier mal einen Blick wert, auch die leicht-bikepacking Sachen. Damit du mal eine Idee bekommst, wie man Gewicht spart. Eine Unterlage mitzunehmen, damit der Orsch nicht nass oder kalt wird, ist das schönste Beispiel für das Gegenteil von Gewicht sparen.
Beim Tourenbericht könntest eine Karte einbinden oder Screenshots einfügen. So Sachen...


----------



## BDWZ (22. Oktober 2021)

Nur mal so am Rande: Achim Zahn sagt, dass man der Rucksack nicht mehr als 8 kg mitnehmen sollte. Ich will mich ja hier auch nicht als Bikepacking Leichtgewicht Experte darstellen. Eigentlich geht es mir beim Blog darum ein paar meiner Erlebnisse zu sammeln und zu teilen. 

@imkreisdreher: Dein Vorschlag mit der Übersichtskarte ist eine gute Idee! Das werde ich bei Zeiten mit einpflegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Kommt aus der Runde noch etwas Konstruktives? Ihr könnt ja gerne mal anhand meiner Packliste, die übrigens auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht, konkret sagen, was ihr nicht mitnehmen würdet, als euch an den 7 kg festzubeißen. Die Diskussion ist mir zu einseitig. Da nehme ich bald den Beitrag hier raus.


Keiner hat Bock, sich mit deiner Packliste zu beschäftigen...
Der Hinweis, dass 7 kg zu viel sind, ist sehr konstruktiv und sinnvoll. Du solltest also ans Abspecken denken, anstatt hier die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen.


----------



## soundfreak (23. Oktober 2021)

Klick die nä. Tage mal gerne genauer in den blog rein, ist halt nicht ganz meine gegend ... 😉

Auf den ersten blick

Elend lange wurst bei den mehrtagestouren - evt. Doch in einzeltage aufteilen - 
fotos evt. kurz beschreiben - karten ergänzen - kurzfazit zur tour
-----
Wg. 6/8kg rucksack- ihr sprecht hier immer vom gesamtgewicht inkl. Rucksack- richtig?

u.U. gibt es bei deinem rucksack selbst auch noch (viel) einsparungspotential. 

Mein deuter 16l u. Vaude 25l haben z.bsp. selbes gewicht, obwohl vaude gefühlt doppelt so gross ist.

p.s. Truppe im Forum hier ist sehr qualifiziert/erfahren - ton macht die musik - vielleicht als "neuer" nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein ☺

Auf jedenfall netter blog für dich als persönliches review.
Was willst du mit der seite genau erreichen?
und - ein direktlink im 1st posting u. Ein link in deiner signatur wär evt. Sehr hilfreich. 👍


----------



## Sunny.Z (23. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Weniger als 7 kg sind für einen Alleinreisenden schlichtweg unmöglich.


Blödsinn


BDWZ schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: Achim Zahn sagt, dass man der Rucksack nicht mehr als 8 kg mitnehmen sollte.


Und weil Achim das sagt stimmt das?

Bei meinem ersten Alpencross den ich vor einigen Jahren solo gefahren bin, wog mein Rucksack 8 kg.       Da hatte ich sogar noch ein Buch für abends dabei, weil es damals noch keine Möglichkeit gab sowas aufs Handy zu laden. Das Buch habe ich nach einem Tag entsorgt und bei dem nächsten Cross wurde das Gewicht stark reduziert.
Bei meinem letzten Cross vor einigen Jahren war ich unter 5kg Gewicht. Auf das nötigste beschränkt und ich habe nichts vermisst.

@Hofbiker hatte ja schon ein paar Anmerkungen
Ein paar Anregungen:

Luftpumpe an Rahmen
größere Satteltasche um z.B. die Reifenheber und noch andere Kleinigkeiten da unter zu bringen.
Winterhandschuhe habe ich noch nie dabei gehabt im Sommer. Einweghandschuhe unter den normalen Handschuhen haben bei sehr kalten Temperaturen gereicht.
Kapuze von der Regenjacke bleibt zu Hause. Eine Einwegduschhaube erfüllt den gleichen Zweck.
kurze Regenhose reicht mir. Mit einer langen Regenhose wird man durchs schwitzen ja genauso nass
Abendgarderobe kurz und lang ist unnötig. Zwiebelprinzip
Für was braucht man 2 Tuben Rei, Handdesinfektionsmittel, Wasseraufbereitungsmittel und Desinfektionstücher? Man fährt ja nicht in die Mongolei. Zum Wäsche waschen reicht auch mal normales Duschgel
Waschlappen sinnfrei. Handtuch nur dann nötig wenn man wirklich vorhat auf einer Hütte zu übernachten
Taschenlampe habe ich im Handy
Als Alleinreisender fahre ich nicht ohne Kartenmaterial. Wenn das Handy kaputt geht, habe ich im fremden Gelände keine Möglichkeit mich vernünftig zu orientieren. Ich habe allerdings auch nie 7 Kartensets mit mir rumgeschleppt. Die Route mit ein bischen links und rechts, wurde beidseitig auf dünnes Papier kopiert. Das wiegt nur einen Bruchteil der Karten und jeden Tag wird der Rucksack wieder um ein Blatt Papier leichter.


----------



## McNulty (23. Oktober 2021)

Ok, habe reingeschaut. Bis:

"Ich habe nur einen Kompass für die Grobnavigation dabei"

Aus meiner Sicht steht da echt viel drin, was du für sinnvoll hältst. ....aber nur du.


----------



## BDWZ (23. Oktober 2021)

Na bitte, es geht doch. Da waren doch jetzt eine Menge konstruktiver Beiträge dabei. Danke. Das werde ich mir in Zukunft zu Herzen nehmen, es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern!


----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2021)

Du hast echte Nehmerqualitäten. Find ich gut. Wirklich


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Oktober 2021)

Bitte vergiss nicht,  auch das Hirn einzuschalten. Hier kannst du im Notfall nützliche Tipps abrufen.


----------



## BDWZ (23. Oktober 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Bitte vergiss nicht,  auch das Hirn einzuschalten. Hier kannst du im Notfall nützliche Tipps abrufen.


Das war jetzt wieder nicht so konstruktiv, aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## p100473 (23. Oktober 2021)

Also jetzt muss ich schon mal sagen- nachdem ich in den BDWZ Blog eingestiegen bin- die etwas bissigen Kommentare müssen jetzt wirklich nicht sein.  Ich kann so einen "BlOG" zwar nicht nachvollziehen- unfassbar für mich der Zeitaufwand der da reingesteckt wird, das hält mich nur vom Biken und Planen ab- aber für Einsteiger sind die Geschichten doch ganz interessant. 
Und dann ist BDWZ  auch noch in meiner Heimat- dem Spessart- und kontaktiert mich nicht- ok wäre zwar eh nicht da gewesen da "GTBE- Round Pelvoux"





						Westalpencross Südfrankreich 2020: Galibier/Briancon/Grand Glaiza/Vallanta/Parpaillon/Embrun/Bourg Oisans
					

Tag 12: Le Corps, Lac Sautet/Kloster La Salette/ Pass Col de Hurtieres, 1827 m/ geiler Hangtrail Richtung Entraigues (Lukas)/ ColOrnon, 1.360 m/ verfallener Weg nach Villard Reymond, 1.800 m/Bourg Oisans 2.200 hm, 65 km, 6 h Fahrtzeit- S 0,5 h  Irgendwann sagte einer im Laufe dieser Tourplanung...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



aber natürlich haben die Erlebnisse für mich aus meiner Heimat einen ganz anderen background....
Aber jetzt zum Inhalt: ich bin erst eingestiegen in den "BLOG". Die Geschichten finde ich sehr detailliert, vielleicht ein wenig langatmig. Deshalb sagte ich oben "eher für Einsteiger". Meine Erfahrung: die Leute hier suchen nach dem, was der Durchschnitt nicht fährt, nach dem etwas Besonderen. Mit einem Tourenbericht sollte der Leser einschätzen können, ob er sich eine bestimmte Tour zutrauen kann oder nicht. Und wichtig sind GPS Daten...für die Sachen die einen selbst interessieren.
Wenn du schreibst: "Erfahrungen aus 15 Jahren Mountainbiken" dann rechnet jeder damit, dass da so was kommt wie ein "final result" von jemand der in der Richtung schon alles gemacht und erlebt hat.
Ich werde die Diskussion ggf. weiter verfolgen und -sollte ich mal Zeit haben- das ein oder andere feedback geben.
Jetzt muss ich wieder zu wichtigeren Dingen recherchieren- das Bike Jahr 2022 ruft!

Guten Erfolg und bleibt alle gesund bei wieder deutlich steigenden Inzidenzwerten!


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: Achim Zahn sagt, dass man der Rucksack nicht mehr als 8 kg mitnehmen sollte. Ich will mich ja hier auch nicht als Bikepacking Leichtgewicht Experte darstellen. Eigentlich geht es mir beim Blog darum ein paar meiner Erlebnisse zu sammeln und zu teilen.
> 
> @imkreisdreher: Dein Vorschlag mit der Übersichtskarte ist eine gute Idee! Das werde ich bei Zeiten mit einpflegen!


Achim Zahn, seine Aussagen sind auch vor einigen Jahren gemacht worden. Mittlerweile hat sich in der Bikewelt in Sachen Material vieles verändert. Ein Fully vor 15 Jahren ca. 12 - 15 kg und heute < 12kg oder mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (24. Oktober 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Achim Zahn, seine Aussagen sind auch vor einigen Jahren gemacht worden. Mittlerweile hat sich in der Bikewelt in Sachen Material vieles verändert. Ein Fully vor 15 Jahren ca. 12 - 15 kg und heute < 12kg oder mehr?


Naja, ich bin eher der "Retro-Biker". Mein Stevens M8 Alu-HT-Rahmen ist von 2003/04. Sehr leicht und damit ein dankbarer Partner auf der Langdistanz. Lässt sich auch noch gut tragen. Ich bin immer noch ein Freund von Achim Zahns Tipps. Das passt für mich auch heute noch.


----------



## BDWZ (24. Oktober 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich schon mal sagen- nachdem ich in den BDWZ Blog eingestiegen bin- die etwas bissigen Kommentare müssen jetzt wirklich nicht sein.  Ich kann so einen "BlOG" zwar nicht nachvollziehen- unfassbar für mich der Zeitaufwand der da reingesteckt wird, das hält mich nur vom Biken und Planen ab- aber für Einsteiger sind die Geschichten doch ganz interessant.
> Und dann ist BDWZ  auch noch in meiner Heimat- dem Spessart- und kontaktiert mich nicht- ok wäre zwar eh nicht da gewesen da "GTBE- Round Pelvoux"
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Den Blog habe ich natürlich in erster Linie für mich erstellt. Ich schreibe keine Tagebücher oder ähnliches und so habe ich hier einen digitalen Ort, an dem ich auch noch in 10 Jahren meine Tourenberichte lesen kann. Und wenn andere auch etwas davon haben, ist das umso besser. Die Fotos haben auch schon andere aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gefallen, daher haben die jetzt hier auch ein Plätzchen. 
Ich würde mich schon als erfahrenen Biker bezeichnen. Drei Alpenüberquerungen der Kategorie "schwer" mit langen Tragepassagen, zwei Besuche auf Gran Canaria, einmal Malle, regelmäßige Langdistanzen im Harz, Singletrails bis S3 aufm Hardtail, mehr als 10.000 Kilometer im Sattel pro Jahr. Aber wenn das nicht so rüberkommt, ist es auch ok für mich.
GPS Daten von Touren ausm Achim Zahn Ratgeber möchte ich aufm Blog nicht veröffentlichen - Urheberrecht. Aber man findet auch Touren im Harz aufm Blog. Das ist natürlich nur für einen eingeschränkten Nutzerkreis interessant.


----------



## BDWZ (24. Oktober 2021)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Blödsinn
> 
> Und weil Achim das sagt stimmt das?
> 
> ...


Danke für die ganzen Anregungen. Da ist viel dabei, was mir wirklich weiterhilft als sich an den 7 kg festzubeißen!

Zu den Handschuhen: Ich finde es echt widerlich mit Einweghandschuhen. Meine Hände fangen dann an zu kochen. Daher habe ich dann doch lieber Winterhandschuhe dabei.

Kapuze: Find ich gemütlich und die Kapuze Arcteryx lässt sich auch gar nicht entfernen.

Rei: Ich spreche hier von kleinen Probetuben.

Karten: Ja, das ist ein Thema, über das ich jedes Mal wieder nachdenken werde.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2021)

Wo hier so viel geschrieben wird, wird man ja fast neugierig. Aber ... bin ich zu blöd irgendwo einen Link zu sehen zu dem Blog?


----------



## BDWZ (25. Oktober 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wo hier so viel geschrieben wird, wird man ja fast neugierig. Aber ... bin ich zu blöd irgendwo einen Link zu sehen zu dem Blog?


bisdiewadezwickt.com 
Steht im Titel zum Thema.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> bisdiewadezwickt.com
> Steht im Titel zum Thema.


Danke. In den Anfangszeiten des Internets hat man für sowas auch im Text mal einen Link gesetzt


----------



## stuntzi (25. Oktober 2021)

Links sind überbewertet. Ist sowieso zu gefährlich, heutzutage einfach irgendwo draufzuklicken. Abtippen ist sicher sicherer .


----------



## BDWZ (25. Oktober 2021)

Schön, dass ich hier gleich mal für einen Lacher gesorgt habe. Tatsächlich habe ich die Link Funktion gar nicht gesehen 😅 
bisdiewadezwickt.com


----------



## soundfreak (25. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> ...und - ein direktlink im 1st posting u. Ein link in deiner signatur wär evt. Sehr hilfreich. 👍



🙋😉
-----
Also m.M. mehrtagestouren unbedingt auf einzelne unterseiten aufteilen. Die elend lange wurst schreckt eher zum lesen ab ...
heute tag 1  u. tag 2 - morgen kann ich easy mit 3 weitermachen - wenn es eben unterseiten gibt...

Gibt hier im forum einige top tourberichte - klick mal die von @stuntzi oder @cschaeff durch ❤💪

Links in deren signatur - falls am handy surfst - handy quer drehen um Signatur zu sehen 😉☺


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (25. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> 🙋😉
> -----
> Also m.M. mehrtagestouren unbedingt auf einzelne unterseiten aufteilen. Die elend lange wurst schreckt eher zum lesen ab ...
> heute tag 1  u. tag 2 - morgen kann ich easy mit 3 weitermachen - wenn es eben unterseiten gibt...
> ...


Das sind alles gute Tipps. Werde mich mal schlau machen, wie ich das mit WordPress umsetzen. Hast du noch mehr für mich?


----------



## stuntzi (25. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> 🙋😉
> -----
> Also m.M. mehrtagestouren unbedingt auf einzelne unterseiten aufteilen. Die elend lange wurst schreckt eher zum lesen ab


Da bin ich zum Beispiel gänzlich anderer Ansicht. 2022 noch irgendwas "in Seiten" aufteilen ist verkehrt, das war vielleicht im letzten Jahrtausend angesagt. Heute sind 80% der Leute sowieso nur noch mit dem Handy online. Für die Generation Facebook/Instagram ist es vollkommen natürlich, einfach zu swipen um "weiterzulesen". Irgendwelche "nächste Seite" Links suchen und antapsen ist dagegen grauenvoll mühsam und nicht mehr intuitiv und stört den Lesefluss.

Andererseits... besagte Generation wird sowieso keine Blogs lesen, bzw sich die Mühe machen, diese überhaupt zu finden. Selbst die spannendsten Routen dieser Erde mit State-Of-The-Art-Fotografie fristen auf Wordpress ein trauriges Schattendasein in den hintersten Winkeln des Netzes... oder hat zB schon mal jemand was von https://www.highlux.co.nz/2020/01/c...bikepacking-the-ruta-de-los-seis-miles-norte/ gehört? Fünf traurige Kommentare in zwei Jahren.

Weiss nicht worums dir mit deinem Blog geht, aber wenn es Reichweite ist, vergiss es. Das wird mit Blogs nicht mehr funktionieren. Wenn du deine Touren teilen und auch noch Feedback dazu möchtest, wäre dieses Forum direkt zielführender. Da sind zwar auch nur noch Dinosaurier unterwegs, aber immerhin liest hier überhaupt noch jemand mit.

Drei Leute, vier Meinungen .


----------



## umtreiber (25. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich hier gleich mal für einen Lacher gesorgt habe. Tatsächlich habe ich die Link Funktion gar nicht gesehen 😅
> bisdiewadezwickt.com



der link sollte schon in den ersten Thread Beitrag, hier hilft er nix.

Du fährst tatsächlich 10.000km / Jahr und S3 mit dem 17 Jahren alten Bock?!?
Die "Tipps & Tricks zu Fahrradreparaturen" wären dann für die o.g. Dinosaurier oder ;-)


----------



## BDWZ (25. Oktober 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> der link sollte schon in den ersten Thread Beitrag, hier hilft er nix.
> 
> Du fährst tatsächlich 10.000km / Jahr und S3 mit dem 17 Jahren alten Bock?!?
> Die "Tipps & Tricks zu Fahrradreparaturen" wären dann für die o.g. Dinosaurier oder ;-)


Auf die 10.000 km komm ich mit meinem HT und Gdavel. Jo, S3 ist kein Problem für mich. Mein Bock hat ein Retrofit erfahren. Also kommt vielleicht noch der ein oder andere Beitrag. Natürlich hab ich keine Ahnung zu Fully-spezifischen Themen.


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich keine Ahnung zu Fully-spezifischen Themen.


Wozu auch? Wenn ich S3 mit dem HT "problemlos" fahren könnte, würde ich mich auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Schwingenlagern und horstlinks rumärgern


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Wenn ich S3 mit dem HT "problemlos" fahren könnte, würde ich mich auch nicht mit irgendwelchen Schwingenlagern und horstlinks rumärgern


Nana, Fahrtechnik ist ja keine Frage der Federung. Schau dir mal eines der Videos von Aju an:

Der ist noch nie Fully gefahren.

Das Problem mit Blogs (und Homepages wie meiner eigenen) ist ja auch, dass die Informationen so verstreut sind. Wenn ich ne Mehrtagestour planen möchte, da such ich doch nicht auf hunderten von Seiten herum, sondern dort, wo es das Material gebündelt gibt, zum Beispiel im Forum.
Ich würde sagen, ich schreibe meine Seite hauptsächlich für mich selbst und für Interessierte im Bekanntenkreis. Wenn sich dann doch mal jemand anderes dahin verirrt, sei's drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Nana, Fahrtechnik ist ja keine Frage der Federung.


Doch   

Federung kompensiert schlechte Fahrtechnik. Deshalb brauche ich zwingend ein Fully für S3, während richtig gute Fahrtechniker das auch mit einem HT hinbekommen.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> Federung kompensiert schlechte Fahrtechnik. Deshalb brauche ich zwingend ein Fully für S3, während richtig gute Fahrtechniker das auch mit einem HT hinbekommen.


So kann man es natürlich auch sehen.
Dazu kommt dann noch "Carbon statt Kondition" und man ist sowohl rauf als auch runter der Hero 🙂


----------



## stuntzi (25. Oktober 2021)

Weil ich grad spontan ein Bahnticket für morgen früh gekauft und eben mein Graffl für nen kleinen Cross mit Warmduscherübernachtungen in den Rucksack werfe: Mit allem zusammen inkl Rucksack bleibe ich unter 4 Kilogramm. Und das ist jetzt weit entfernt von Ultralight, eher im Gegenteil. Da sind so Späße wie Powerbank und Stativ mit dabei, zum alleine Fotos/Filme machen... und ein Zahnbürstenabsäger bin ich auch nicht. Außerdem ist der 30+5-Rucksack natürlich viel zu riesig für Hütten/Hoteltouren, der reicht für zwei. Aber ich nehm halt immer den selben, egal ob Zelt und Schlafsack oder nicht.

Rucksack (Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5) 1000g
Abendgarderobe (Unterhose, lange Hose, Shirt, Socken) 650g
Knieschoner 250g
Regenjacke 280g
Beinlinge 180g
Fleece Langärmlig 450g
Lange Handschuhe (Spätherbst) 80g

Toilettenbeutel 100g
Sonnencreme 50g
Erste Hilfe Set 150g
Stirnlampe 70g
Ersatzbrille 60g

Handy+Case 260g
Handy-Ladegerät (30W) und Kabel 120g
Handystativ 90g
Powerbank 190g

Am Bike:
Radlwerkzeug (Pumpe, Multitool, Patchkit, Schaltauge, Minischloss, Kleinkram) 380g
Ersatzschlauch 120g

Am Körper:
Radlkleidung (Bibs, Bikeshorts, Kurzarmtrikot, Socken, Bikehandschuhe, Buff) 700g
Helm 300g

Wüsste nicht, was ich damit auf einer Hoteltour vermissen würde. Bei Bikepackingtouren kommen dann halt zwei Kilo Schlafkram und Kocherzeugs drauf... und ein Handtuch.


----------



## soundfreak (25. Oktober 2021)

Danke für packhowto!
 klasse - dass es nochn paar tage weitergeht!

Paar gramm für notriegel/pulver, sonst würd ich dann auf den ersten blick auch nichts vermissen ☺


----------



## BDWZ (26. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Da bin ich zum Beispiel gänzlich anderer Ansicht. 2022 noch irgendwas "in Seiten" aufteilen ist verkehrt, das war vielleicht im letzten Jahrtausend angesagt. Heute sind 80% der Leute sowieso nur noch mit dem Handy online. Für die Generation Facebook/Instagram ist es vollkommen natürlich, einfach zu swipen um "weiterzulesen". Irgendwelche "nächste Seite" Links suchen und antapsen ist dagegen grauenvoll mühsam und nicht mehr intuitiv und stört den Lesefluss.
> 
> Andererseits... besagte Generation wird sowieso keine Blogs lesen, bzw sich die Mühe machen, diese überhaupt zu finden. Selbst die spannendsten Routen dieser Erde mit State-Of-The-Art-Fotografie fristen auf Wordpress ein trauriges Schattendasein in den hintersten Winkeln des Netzes... oder hat zB schon mal jemand was von https://www.highlux.co.nz/2020/01/c...bikepacking-the-ruta-de-los-seis-miles-norte/ gehört? Fünf traurige Kommentare in zwei Jahren.
> 
> ...


Mir geht es bei meinem Blog vor allem darum, meine Erlebnisse zu sammeln, um sie später nochmal lesen zu können. Und wenn es auch noch andere interessiert, ist das umso schöner. So kann ich, auch wenn ich meist alleine unterwegs bin, meine Erfahrungen mit anderen teilen.


----------



## BDWZ (26. Oktober 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Nana, Fahrtechnik ist ja keine Frage der Federung. Schau dir mal eines der Videos von Aju an:
> 
> Der ist noch nie Fully gefahren.
> 
> ...


Gut, so ein krasser Fahrtechniker bin ich jetzt nicht. Aber ich komme steile Hänge schon irgendwie runtergerumpelt!


----------



## BDWZ (26. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Weil ich grad spontan ein Bahnticket für morgen früh gekauft und eben mein Graffl für nen kleinen Cross mit Warmduscherübernachtungen in den Rucksack werfe: Mit allem zusammen inkl Rucksack bleibe ich unter 4 Kilogramm. Und das ist jetzt weit entfernt von Ultralight, eher im Gegenteil. Da sind so Späße wie Powerbank und Stativ mit dabei, zum alleine Fotos/Filme machen... und ein Zahnbürstenabsäger bin ich auch nicht. Außerdem ist der 30+5-Rucksack natürlich viel zu riesig für Hütten/Hoteltouren, der reicht für zwei. Aber ich nehm halt immer den selben, egal ob Zelt und Schlafsack oder nicht.
> 
> Rucksack (Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5) 1000g
> Abendgarderobe (Unterhose, lange Hose, Shirt, Socken) 650g
> ...


Toller Beitrag. Ich denke, damit kann jeder etwas anfangen. Das ist doch viel aussagekräftiger als diese Pauschalaussagen am Anfang des Threads. Wo geht es hin @stuntzi?


----------



## stuntzi (26. Oktober 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Wo geht es hin @stuntzi?


Keine Ahnung, entscheide spontan wo ich aussteige. Werde hier irgendwo anschließen:





						Unterwegs - Liveberichte
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



.


----------



## BDWZ (26. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, entscheide spontan wo ich aussteige. Werde hier irgendwo anschließen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, dann viel Spaß dabei. Genieß das herbstliche Wetter


----------



## umtreiber (26. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Danke für packhowto!
> klasse - dass es nochn paar tage weitergeht!
> 
> Paar gramm für notriegel/pulver, sonst würd ich dann auf den ersten blick auch nichts vermissen ☺



Du weisst ja garnicht was stunzi vor hat, vielleicht hat er zu wenig/viel eingepackt ? 

Im Ernst: Packlisten sind doch so extrem individuell und von der Art/Länge der Tour und Wetter/Klima/Region abhängig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (27. Oktober 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Packlisten sind doch so extrem individuell und von der Art/Länge der Tour und Wetter/Klima/Region abhängig.


Von der Länge der Tour eigentlich bei mir nicht. Eine paar Tage, eine Woche, einen Monat, ein halbes Jahr? Das macht keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Von der Region? Naja... Badehose wenn Meer und Strände dabei sind, mehr fällt mir da nicht ein. In den Alpen hab ich immer das selbe dabei. Regenhose gehört zB nicht dazu, bei Regen fahr ich nicht. In Schottland sieht das freilich anders aus... oder in Bolivien.

Art der Tour? Natürlich. Draussen pennen oder nicht sind zwei Kilo, selber kochen oder nicht ist nochmals eines.

Den größten Unterschied macht ansonsten einfach das persönliche Wohlbefinden. Manche wollen sich jeden Tag trocken rasieren oder wechseln vor dem Downhill das Bikeshirt oder brauchen Papierkarten als Fallback oder fahren morgens in den Alpen mit Dreiliter-Wasserblase los, weil sie niemals aus nem Brunnen oder gar Bach trinken würden. Dafür sind dann halt Titanschrauben am Bike und Karbonschuhe an den Füßen montiert .

Natürlich kann man's auch in die andere Richtung weiter treiben. Wozu Abendklamotten? Man kann doch auch leicht angefeuchtet und dezent müffelnd in der Bar sitzen. Oder du bleibst halt auf dem Zimmer und bestellst dir ne Pizza. Schlussendlich reicht als Gepäck einfach eine Kreditkarte.


----------



## Fubbes (27. Oktober 2021)

Die Packliste meiner allerersten Tour liest sich heutzutage wie ein Horrorkabinett. Die Highlights: 2 paar Schuhe, Jeanshose, Fön. Da hat nicht mal der 40l Rucksack ausgereicht.

@stuntzi
Bei dir vermisse ich aktuell wenigstens eine Bikejacke oder sowas Ähnliches. Du wirst ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Fleece oder der Regenjacke herum fahren.


----------



## stuntzi (27. Oktober 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @stuntzi
> Bei dir vermisse ich aktuell wenigstens eine Bikejacke oder sowas Ähnliches. Du wirst ja nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Fleece oder der Regenjacke herum fahren.


Was ist denn eine Bikejacke und wozu ist die gut? *Ein*mal kurzärmlig, *ein*mal langärmlig, *ein*mal Wind/Regenjacke (superdünn 1-Layer Gore oä). Wozu sollte man mehr brauchen? Ob du das Langarm-Teil jetzt Fleece oder Bikejacke nennst, ist doch egal. Braucht jedenfalls keinen Windstopperkram oä, sowas hat ja die Regenjacke wenn's nötig wird.


----------



## BDWZ (27. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Von der Länge der Tour eigentlich bei mir nicht. Eine paar Tage, eine Woche, einen Monat, ein halbes Jahr? Das macht keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.
> 
> Von der Region? Naja... Badehose wenn Meer und Strände dabei sind, mehr fällt mir da nicht ein. In den Alpen hab ich immer das selbe dabei. Regenhose gehört zB nicht dazu, bei Regen fahr ich nicht. In Schottland sieht das freilich anders aus... oder in Bolivien.
> 
> ...


Bei der obligatorischen Seetaufe kann man ruhig die Radlhose anlassen. Dann kann man sie nach der Heimkehr gleich wieder frisch gewaschen in den Schrank legen 

Wie bei Regen fährst du nicht? Wie geht den das bei einem Alpencross? Erstmal drei Tage warten vor der Passüberquerung? Mir hat bei meiner diesjährigen Alpentour meine Regenklamotte bei einem Gewitterschauer im Hochgebirge das Leben gerettet!


----------



## BDWZ (27. Oktober 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Bikejacke und wozu ist die gut? *Ein*mal kurzärmlig, *ein*mal langärmlig, *ein*mal Wind/Regenjacke (superdünn 1-Layer Gore oä). Wozu sollte man mehr brauchen? Ob du das Langarm-Teil jetzt Fleece oder Bikejacke nennst, ist doch egal. Braucht jedenfalls keinen Windstopperkram oä, sowas hat ja die Regenjacke wenn's nötig wird.


Sehe ich genauso. Im Herbst/Winter trag ich auch gerne Softshell. Bei einem Alpencross setze ich dan aber auch eher auf Regenjacke + langes U-Hemd. Hat denselben Effekt und ist leichter im Gebäck


----------



## BDWZ (20. November 2021)

Schaut doch noch mal vorbei, mein Blog bisdiewadezwickt.com hat neue Inhalte.


----------



## Deleted 482522 (27. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Wie bei Regen fährst du nicht? Wie geht den das bei einem Alpencross? Erstmal drei Tage warten vor der Passüberquerung? Mir hat bei meiner diesjährigen Alpentour meine Regenklamotte bei einem Gewitterschauer im Hochgebirge das Leben gerettet!


Ich bin zwar nicht @stuntzi, aber ich glaube er wartet jeweils einfach ab bis das Wetter besser wird.
Ich fahre eigentlich auch nie bei Regen (ausser natürlich für auf die Arbeit). Mein Zeitbudget ist aber massiv kleiner als das von Stuntzi. Ich löse es so indem ich jeweils ein Set an Touroptionen habe. Diesen Sommer z.B. hatte ich was in Österreich angedacht, aufgrund des Wetterberichts bin ich dann in die Westalpen (wo ich auch so halb was angedacht hatte). Nächstes Wochenende habe ich auch noch ein kleines Zeitslot; da hatte ich Optionen im Berner Oberland, im Burgund, in der Ostschweiz, im Jura und im Tessin im Kopf. Wahrscheinlich wird es jetzt etwas im Piemont 
Der 14-Tage-Trend bei Kachelmannwetter hat sich einigermassen bewährt für Vorentscheidungen. Die wirkliche Entscheidung fälle ich meistens am Vorabend der Abfahrt.

Sollte es doch mal Regnen oder Gewittern habe ich eine alte verhudelte Regenjacke dabei. Regenhosen nehme ich eigentlich nur gegen Kälte mit. Wenn ich sehe dass es regnen könnte schaue ich jeweils, dass ich nicht zu weit von Unterständen entfernt bin. Alles recht spontan und entspannt


----------



## BDWZ (28. November 2021)

Ok Leute, jetzt wird es aber ein wenig ulkig. Ich dachte, ihr seid ach so zähe Naturburschen. Nichts für ungut, aber Planungen alleine vom Wetter abhängig zu machen... Das kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. Mir ist es egal, ob es regnet, stürmt oder schneit. Wenn ich geplant habe zu radeln, dann wird auch geradelt. Und gerade bei einer Alpenüberquerung kann es doch jederzeit passieren, dass man von einem Wetterumschwung überrascht wird. Es ist doch denkbar ungünstig, nicht auf diesen Fall durch passende Kleidung vorbereitet zu sein. Denkt doch mal drüber nach


----------



## Hofbiker (28. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, ob es regnet, stürmt oder schneit. Wenn ich geplant habe zu radeln, dann wird auch geradelt. Und gerade bei einer Alpenüberquerung kann es doch jederzeit passieren, dass man von einem Wetterumschwung überrascht wird.


Ja, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß, wenn es im Sommer in den Alpen Schneefälle bis zu einem 1/2 Meter gibt. Da würde ich es nicht riskieren mit einer MTB Ausrüstung z.B. über den Fimberpass oder ähnlichen Hochgebirgsübergänge zu machen. *SAFETY-FIRST.  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (28. November 2021)

Deshalb buche ich ja auch nicht meine Spa Hotels mit Wäscheservice vor sondern würde in einem solchen die Tagestour einkürzen. Aber nur weil die 14 Tage Wetterprognose irgendwann einen Wetterumschwung vorhersagt alle Pläne umzuschmeißen halte ich persönlich für nicht zielführend. Dann kommt man ja nie vor die Haustür.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (28. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Deshalb buche ich ja auch nicht meine Spa Hotels mit Wäscheservice vor sondern würde in einem solchen die Tagestour einkürzen. Aber nur weil die 14 Tage Wetterprognose irgendwann einen Wetterumschwung vorhersagt alle Pläne umzuschmeißen halte ich persönlich für nicht zielführend. Dann kommt man ja nie vor die Haustür.


Zwischen vor die Haustüre kommen und Wetterumschwung im Gebirge liegen WELTEN…..!
Du klopfst hier ganz schön grosse Sprüche.
weniger ist oft mehr, klingt doof, ist aber so


----------



## Hofbiker (28. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Deshalb buche ich ja auch nicht meine Spa Hotels mit Wäscheservice vor sondern würde in einem solchen die Tagestour einkürzen. Aber nur weil die 14 Tage Wetterprognose irgendwann einen Wetterumschwung vorhersagt alle Pläne umzuschmeißen halte ich persönlich für nicht zielführend. Dann kommt man ja nie vor die Haustür.


Bei dir scheint "Geiz ist Geil" an erster Stelle zu stehen.

So wie du schreibst,  kennst du dich bestens im Hochalpinen Gelände aus. Ich hoffe du hast dich im dichten Nebel mit Schneefall noch nie verlaufen? So wie du schreibst ist das alles nur ein Lärcherlschas für dich!

Ich hoffe, dass dich die Bergrettung nicht irgendwie suchen muss


----------



## Deleted 54516 (28. November 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Bei dir scheint "Geiz ist Geil" an erster Stelle zu stehen.
> 
> So wie du schreibst,  kennst du dich bestens im Hochalpinen Gelände bestens aus. Ich hoffe du hast dich im dichten  Nebel mit Schneefall noch nie verlaufen? So wie du schreibst ist das alles nur ein Lärcherlschas für dich!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dich die Bergrettung nicht irgendwie suchen muss


Hofbiker,
es ist sinnlos, er will nur das hören was er für richtig hält.allein der vergleich zwischen „wetterumschwung Im Gebirge und die Antwort wie„ dann würden wir nie vor die Türe gehen „ sagt schon alles.
Aber deswegen sind 7Kg für ne Transalp doch zwische 1,5-2Kg zuviel.
hab 5 bis jetzt hinter mir  und ich lieg bei 5,2 Kg


----------



## Hofbiker (28. November 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> es ist sinnlos, er will nur das hören was er für richtig hält.allein der vergleich zwischen „wetterumschwung Im Gebirge und die Antwort wie„ dann würden wir nie vor die Türe gehen „ sagt schon alles.
> Aber deswegen sind 7Kg für ne Transalp doch zwische 1,5-2Kg zuviel.
> hab 5 bis jetzt hinter mir  und ich lieg bei 5,2 Kg


Ja, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## maxs87 (29. November 2021)

Ach, die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist doch am Ende auch subjektiv und individuell vom physischen Level abhängig. Bin ein notorischer Vielpacker (egal ob Transalp oder Skitour) und wenn man fit ist und bei den Trails nicht maximal gefordert ist, macht's ebenso viel Spaß. Glaube in dem Sommer war ich bestimmt bei 9kg am Buckel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (29. November 2021)

maxs87 schrieb:


> Ach, die Sache mit dem Gewicht ist doch am Ende auch subjektiv und individuell vom physischen Level abhängig. Bin ein notorischer Vielpacker (egal ob Transalp oder Skitour) und wenn man fit ist und bei den Trails nicht maximal gefordert ist, macht's ebenso viel Spaß. Glaube in dem Sommer war ich bestimmt bei 9kg am Buckel...


Eigentlich habe ich mir auch mehr Feedback zu meinem Blog gewünscht und wollte keine Diskussion über das richtige Rucksackgewicht beim Alpencross anstoßen...


----------



## BDWZ (29. November 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Bei dir scheint "Geiz ist Geil" an erster Stelle zu stehen.
> 
> So wie du schreibst,  kennst du dich bestens im Hochalpinen Gelände aus. Ich hoffe du hast dich im dichten Nebel mit Schneefall noch nie verlaufen? So wie du schreibst ist das alles nur ein Lärcherlschas für dich!
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dich die Bergrettung nicht irgendwie suchen muss


Ihr versteht es aber bestens, einem die Worte im Mund rumzudrehen. Bei einem Alpencross behalte ich ständig meine Umgebung im Blick. Und wenn mir die zweite Passüberquerung aufgrund eines drohenden Gewitters zu riskant erscheint, würde ich jederzeit die nächstbeste Hütte aufsuchen. Aber aufgrund einer 14 Tage Wetterprognose erst gar nicht die geplante Alpenüberquerung nicht anzugehen, sondern wo ganz anders zu fahren, ergibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn. Dann verpasst man doch das beste. Man sollte aber auf Tour für spontane Planänderungen offen sein. Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde. Man versteht immer das, was man auch verstehen möchte


----------



## schmitr3 (29. November 2021)

Tipp Nr 1: die Bremsleitung gehört nach innen! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 482522 (29. November 2021)

Öh, wieso verpasst man das beste


BDWZ schrieb:


> Ihr versteht es aber bestens, einem die Worte im Mund rumzudrehen. Bei einem Alpencross behalte ich ständig meine Umgebung im Blick. Und wenn mir die zweite Passüberquerung aufgrund eines drohenden Gewitters zu riskant erscheint, würde ich jederzeit die nächstbeste Hütte aufsuchen. Aber aufgrund einer 14 Tage Wetterprognose erst gar nicht die geplante Alpenüberquerung nicht anzugehen, sondern wo ganz anders zu fahren, ergibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn. Dann verpasst man doch das beste. Man sollte aber auf Tour für spontane Planänderungen offen sein. Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde. Man versteht immer das, was man auch verstehen möchte


Hm, mein 14-Tageswetter-Outing hat dich scheinbar schwer getroffen 🤔😂
Nimm's nicht zu schwer, die Leute sind einfach verschieden. Ich mache ja niemandem weh mit dem Blick auf den Wetterbericht, daher: geniess doch einfach deine Touren und sei nicht zu streng beim Bewerten von anderen Ansätzen.


----------



## BDWZ (29. November 2021)

LeSaviesan schrieb:


> Öh, wieso verpasst man das beste
> 
> Hm, mein 14-Tageswetter-Outing hat dich scheinbar schwer getroffen 🤔😂
> Nimm's nicht zu schwer, die Leute sind einfach verschieden. Ich mache ja niemandem weh mit dem Blick auf den Wetterbericht, daher: geniess doch einfach deine Touren und sei nicht zu streng beim Bewerten von anderen Ansätzen.


Jo, da haste recht. Bleib dabei, wenn es dich beruhigt!


----------



## Sunny.Z (29. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Aber aufgrund einer 14 Tage Wetterprognose erst gar nicht die geplante Alpenüberquerung nicht anzugehen, sondern wo ganz anders zu fahren, ergibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn.


Das liegt immer im Auge des verantwortungsvollen Betrachters.
Vor etlichen Jahren bin ich eine geplante Alpenüberquerung nicht gestartet. Die Wettervorhersage für 10 Tage sprach von sinkenden Temperaturen und Schneefall an drei Tagen ab 2300 hm. An den drei Tagen hätten wir uns normalerweise auf 2500-2900 hm bewegt. Mir war das zu riskant.


BDWZ schrieb:


> Dann verpasst man doch das beste.


Die Pässe sind das Salz in der Suppe. Beim Umfahren dieser Höhenlagen an gleich 3 Tagen fehlt ja das Beste.
Zwei Tage vor Tourstart haben wir uns entscheiden eine Tourenwoche auf Elba zu machen. Im Rückblick und wegen den Berichten dieser Tage, war es damals die absolut richtige Entscheidung.

Als ich Nauders mal, wegen Schlechtwetterlage, einen Tag Pause eingelegt habe, ist abends eine total fertige Gruppe angekommen. Die sind über das Idjoch gekommen. Sessellift bis hoch kein Problem. Und dann die ersten 600 hm im Schneegestöber runter gestolpert. Weg war keiner mehr zu erkennen. Die haben bei der Ankunft gezittert. Wahrscheinlich nicht nur wegen der Kälte.

Es geht alles. 

Nur wenn ein Frischling auf deinen Blog stößt findet er dort Dinge die nur du persönlich für gut findest. 
Und das halte ich für schlecht. 
Sorry. Aber da gibt es wesentlich bessere Seiten wie deine.
Darüber scheinst du ja äußerst beratungsresistent gegenüber Vorschlägen zu sein. Es mag sicherlich immer verschiedene Meinungen geben. Erfahrungen ist aber das andere. Da hast du sehr wenig. Ein paar andere, die dir hier geschrieben haben, dafür wesentlich mehr.
Wenn du mal ein paar Jahre länger in den Alpen unterwegs warst, wirst du deine Ansichten wahrscheinlich ändern.


----------



## BDWZ (29. November 2021)

Sunny.Z schrieb:


> Das liegt immer im Auge des verantwortungsvollen Betrachters.
> Vor etlichen Jahren bin ich eine geplante Alpenüberquerung nicht gestartet. Die Wettervorhersage für 10 Tage sprach von sinkenden Temperaturen und Schneefall an drei Tagen ab 2300 hm. An den drei Tagen hätten wir uns normalerweise auf 2500-2900 hm bewegt. Mir war das zu riskant.
> 
> Die Pässe sind das Salz in der Suppe. Beim Umfahren dieser Höhenlagen an gleich 3 Tagen fehlt ja das Beste.
> ...


Ok, tatsächlich habe ich zum Glück noch nie die von dir beschriebene Extremsituation erlebt. Mir hat schon ein Gewitter an der Montozzoscharte und am Schlüsseljoch gereicht, sodass mir das Herz in die Hose rutscht.

Vielleicht kam es stellenweise so rüber, als wenn ich der unbelehrbare Besserwisser bin. Aber das lag auch daran, dass hier im Chat teilweise doch sehr einseitige Diskussionen geführt werden. Da musste ich relativ deutlich werden. Ein paar Dinge haben mich aber schon zum Nachdenken angeregt.

Hast du dir denn meinen Blog schon mal angesehen? In erster Linie möchte ich mit meinen Beiträgen festhalten, was für mich ganz persönlich wichtig ist. Und es ist eine Art Tagebuch. Der Blog kann und soll kein Lehrwerk für Einsteiger sein. Schau dir die Seiten doch mal aus diesem Aspekt an und gib mir eine Rückmeldung, was dir gut gefällt. Dafür wäre ich dir dankbar!

Aufgrund meiner Jahresleistungen von mehr als 10.000 Kilometern, wöchentlichen Touren, Flugreisen nach Mallorca und Gran Canaria sowie inzwischen drei Alpenüberquerungen fühle ich mich schon befugt, ein paar meiner Erfahrungen zur Diskussion zu stellen. Aber du hast recht, wahrscheinlich werde ich in zehn Jahren noch reflektierter an mein Hobby herangehen.


----------



## umtreiber (29. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Ich dachte, ihr seid ach so zähe Naturburschen.


Wie kommst du zu der Annahme 😉


----------



## BDWZ (30. November 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Tipp Nr 1: die Bremsleitung gehört nach innen! ;-)


Was soll uns diese Info sagen?


----------



## BDWZ (30. November 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu der Annahme 😉


Haha, nimms mit Humor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (30. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Was soll uns diese Info sagen?


Das ich dein Blog angesehen habe und mir an deinem Bike aufgefallen ist, dass die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt wurde.


----------



## BDWZ (30. November 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Das ich dein Blog angesehen habe und mir an deinem Bike aufgefallen ist, dass die Bremsleitung falsch verlegt wurde.


Oh, inwiefern? Vorne oder hinten?


----------



## schmitr3 (30. November 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Oh, inwiefern? Vorne oder hinten?


Vorne. Die gehört zwischen Gabel und Laufrad, nicht außen an die Gabel.


----------



## Fubbes (30. November 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Vorne. Die gehört zwischen Gabel und Laufrad, nicht außen an die Gabel.


Ist bei mir auch außen. War schon aber Werk so. Funktioniert seit 10 Jahren. Die Leitung läuft so dicht an der Gabel, dass da keine Gefahr besteht. Harter Felskontakt könnte ein Problem sein, das ist für mich aber kein Grund, das umzubauen.


----------



## BDWZ (30. November 2021)

Hm ich finde an der Innenseite auch keine Möglichkeit zur Befestigung. Da Schelle ist auch so positioniert, dass nur eine Außenverlegung sinnvoll erscheint. @schmitr3 wie sieht es denn bei dir aus? Kannst du ein Foto teilen?


----------



## schmitr3 (30. November 2021)

Da wird auch innen nix befestigt. Die Leitung wird geklemmt an derBrücke, so wie es schon ist bei dir, aber dann innen vorbei statt außen. Kannst du dir bei allen Bildern im Internet von Bikes so ansehen.


----------



## BDWZ (30. November 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Da wird auch innen nix befestigt. Die Leitung wird geklemmt an derBrücke, so wie es schon ist bei dir, aber dann innen vorbei statt außen. Kannst du dir bei allen Bildern im Internet von Bikes so ansehen.


Oops, hab mir da nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Werde ich das nächste Mal, wenn ich am Basteln bin, sofort bereinigen. Danke für den Hinweis! Hier ist noch ein bisschen Erklärung dazu https://enduro-mtb.com/bike-setup-fehler/


----------



## BDWZ (4. Dezember 2021)

Was habt ihr euch denn für Ziele fürs nächste Jahr gesteckt? 

Folgendes habe ich im Bike-Jahr 2022 vor:

Zum dritten Mal in Folge mehr als 10.000 Kilometer radeln. 
Eine Mehrtagestour im Schwarzwald im März. 
Ein 9-tägiger Alpencross im Juli. 
3 Jedermannrennen. 
Ich werde über die Touren und die Rennen in meinem Blog hier berichten.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es die Wetterlage zulässt wird im Februar -März ein Alpencross mit Ski von Stuben über den Kaltenberg - Verwalltal - Silvretta - Klosters und zurück über die Tilsunahütte nach Schruns - Silbertal - Klösterle gemacht.
In der Hoffnung, dass die Wellness-Hotels mit Wäscheservice und Halbpension geöffnet haben.
Bei Schlechten Wetter werden die Wellness-Hotels guten regenerationsdienst leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (5. Dezember 2021)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Wenn es die Wetterlage zulässt wird im Februar -März eine Alpencross mit Ski von Stuben über den Kaltenberg - Verwalltal - Silvretta - Klosters und zurück über die Tilsunahütte nach Schruns - Silbertal - Klösterle gemacht.
> In der Hoffnung, dass die Wellness-Hotels mit Wäscheservice und Halbpension geöffnet haben.
> Bei Schlechten Wetter werden die Wellness-Hotels guten regenerationsdienst leisten.


Klingt sehr gut. Dann wünschen wir dir viel Spaß dabei. Und vergiss nicht auch den Schlüppi beim Wäscheservice abzugeben


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Dezember 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht auch den Schlüppi beim Wäscheservice abzugeben


Was soll ich damit, den vielleicht mit der Hand waschen und am Balkon aufhängen ,  das er am nächsten Tag bestimmt trocken gefroren ist


----------



## isartrails (8. Dezember 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Du klopfst hier ganz schön grosse Sprüche.


Das denke ich mir schon seit Post 1. Dass dem überhaupt noch einer antwortet, erstaunt mich immer wieder.


----------



## BDWZ (8. Dezember 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir schon seit Post 1. Dass dem überhaupt noch einer antwortet, erstaunt mich immer wieder.


Aus meiner Sicht war die Diskussion am Anfang leider auch nicht wirklich sachlich. Das hat sich jetzt wirklich gebessert und aus dem Diskussionsverlauf sind viele gute Beiträge hervorgegangen. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, top!


----------



## umtreiber (8. Dezember 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Das hat sich jetzt wirklich gebessert und aus dem Diskussionsverlauf sind viele gute Beiträge hervorgegangen.


Danke für dein Lob ;-)


----------



## BDWZ (8. Dezember 2021)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Danke für dein Lob ;-)


Meine ich ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BDWZ (24. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle und ein gesegnetes neues Bike-Jahr 2022 !!!🎄🎅


----------



## anf (24. Dezember 2021)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Andererseits... besagte Generation wird sowieso keine Blogs lesen, bzw sich die Mühe machen, diese überhaupt zu finden. Selbst die spannendsten Routen dieser Erde mit State-Of-The-Art-Fotografie fristen auf Wordpress ein trauriges Schattendasein in den hintersten Winkeln des Netzes... oder hat zB schon mal jemand was von https://www.highlux.co.nz/2020/01/c...bikepacking-the-ruta-de-los-seis-miles-norte/ gehört? Fünf traurige Kommentare in zwei Jahren.


Danke für den Tipp. Sieht sehr gut aus. Hab ich was zu tun, wenn’s Wetter schlecht ist. Bei Regen fahr ich nicht. 😉


----------



## p100473 (25. Dezember 2021)

BDWZ schrieb:


> Ein 9-tägiger Alpencross im Juli.


Warum nur 9 Tage? Zeitmangel? Route zu Ende und keine zusätzlichen Ideen? Zu wenig Zutrauen in den eigenen Trainingszustand? 
PS: Länge der Tour steht auch im Zusammenhang mit "klimagerechtem Biken"...., ohne dass ich jetzt von 
"Greta on bike" sprechen möchte.


----------



## BDWZ (25. Dezember 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Warum nur 9 Tage? Zeitmangel? Route zu Ende und keine zusätzlichen Ideen? Zu wenig Zutrauen in den eigenen Trainingszustand?
> PS: Länge der Tour steht auch im Zusammenhang mit "klimagerechtem Biken"...., ohne dass ich jetzt von
> "Greta on bike" sprechen möchte.


Ne, ich mache ja nicht nur den einen Urlaub. Da passt ein längerer Alpencross nicht rein. Und mit 9 Tagen meine ich 9 Etappen. D. h. An- und Abreise sowie ein Tag als Puffer sind darin nicht inbegriffen.


----------



## BDWZ (5. Januar 2022)

Pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel habe ich es auch im 12ten Monat des Jahres geschafft - 2021 bin ich  monatlich mehr als 1.000 Kilometer gefahren. Egal bei welcher Witterung. Größere Verletzungen oder Erkrankungen haben zum Glück zu keiner Zeit mein Vorhaben gefährden können. So konstant habe ich bisher noch nie in meinem Leben auf dem Bike trainiert. Gleichzeitig hatte ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass ich nicht an die Grenzen meiner Leistungskraft gekommen wäre. Ich bin daher sehr stolz auf das, was ich mir über die Jahre erarbeitet habe.

Es ist wichtig, sich immer neue Ziele zu setzen. Daher möchte ich auch in 2022 wieder die magische 10.000-Kilometer-Marke durchbrechen. Zusätzlich habe ich mir vorgenommen, solange es die Corona-Lage zulässt, an drei MTB-Jedermannrennen teilzunehmen. Ich habe schon zwei Rennen ins Visier genommen - das O-CTF der Equipe Wedemark und das Endurothon in Schierke. Nach weiteren Rennen halte ich derzeit noch Ausschau. Vielleicht habt ihr noch Tipps? Der Startpunkt sollte in max. zwei Zugstunden ab Braunschweig erreichbar sein.


----------



## p100473 (8. Januar 2022)

BDWZ schrieb:


> 2021 bin ich monatlich mehr als 1.000 Kilometer gefahren.


Warum bist du eigentlich so "leistungsorientiert"? Es ist natürlich immer besser, körperlich aktiv zu sein anstatt Glotze zu schauen oder Computerspiele zu machen oder.,...
Aber 1.000 km/Monat über das Jahr sagt für mich gar nichts. Es hängt doch völlig davon ab, ob du auf Straße oder im Gelände fährst oder....
Das Wichtigste ist doch immer, dass einem die "körperliche Betätigung" Spaß macht . Aber das mache ich doch dann für mein Gefühl oder dafür , dass sich andere Menschen daran freuen, mit mir unterwegs zu sein und Spaß am Entdecken neuer Wege zu haben.
Das ist auch das eigentliche Thema hier im Reiseforum - das Entdecken von Neuem. Wenn du Leistungen darstellen möchtest, dann besser in einem "Sportforum" o.ä. 
Sind jedenfalls so meine Gedanken zu obigem Kommentar. Bleibe einfach etwas locker, dann wirst du in deinem "Blog" auch positivere comments kriegen....
SG


----------



## BDWZ (26. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht erfreut den ein oder anderen ebenfalls mein neues Hobby, das so gar nix mit radeln zu tun hat! 

Off-Day (Landschaftsfotographie)


----------

